# Dry Bags - cheap!



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Yakkers

If any of you are interested in doing camping trips while on your yaks then you probably relaise the importance of dry bags, still waiting on my yak, but today Kathmandu started their sale and I got a solid 50l bag for $25, that's cheep! I have been shopping around and have found them to be about $1 per litre.......if your in the market for one get to kathmandu, 50% is good! they have 10L 30L and 50L I would have bought two but need a 20L for my second bag.

Just though I would pass this on!


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. How long is the sale for?
May try to get in next week.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

two weeks they said.....


----------



## Arcachon (Jul 18, 2006)

i picked up a 50L last time they had their sale on and regretted not buying more. I think I'll head back and pick up a couple of smaller ones.


----------

